# 1951 Raleigh Dawn Tourist Chain ring and crank question



## Max Mattoon (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a 1951 Raleigh Dawn Tourist bike with a slightly bent chain ring and crank. I would like to remove the crank from the chain ring to make the repairs more straightforward. It looks like the crank screws into the chain ring. Is this true? Is there a special technique to unscrew the crank from the chainplate?


----------



## Max Mattoon (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## AndyA (Sep 4, 2020)

Cousin Max:
Love that heron chainring! Before succumbing to the urge to disassemble, which I can understand, consider whether you can straighten things out while leaving them together. Discretion is the better part of valor.
Have fun!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks like you're all set. They're press-fit pins that go in with a fair amount of force. I recommend using the Bikesmith Design mini press tool for the pins. The cranks and chainrings are fairly soft steel and can be bent. You use the frame/crank puller on the arms and you can use a large crescent wrench to straighten wobble in the chainring. There is also a tool to straighten the teeth, but if you're careful, you can use a wrench. The Dawn Tourist is an unusual bike here in the US and they're quite nice. Some of the deluxe models were fully loaded with electrical, chain cases, bag, triple spung saddle, etc.


----------



## Max Mattoon (Sep 4, 2020)

....and this straightening is usually done with the crank/chain ring installed on the bottom bracket? Seems like you could damage to spindle while straightening the crank.


----------



## Max Mattoon (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice bike!  It looks like the crank parts are already off.  Sounds like the arm itself is bent.  Flip the crank arm/gear over and post a photo.  Arm should be peened onto the sprocket.  Not made to be disassembled.   Depending on where the bend is it might be possible to get a grip on the arm and access to straighten.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 4, 2020)

Removal from the spindle depends on the tool you're using:

If you're using a pipe or a one-way puller, the crank is removed from the spindle and placed in a bench vise. This is when you're using something like a close-fitted pipe to straighten. Some of the old timers still do it this way and it can work if you have a good-fitting puller and a good vise.

If you have the two-way frame/fork/crank straightening bar, you can do it on the bike. The two-way straightener has a both a pulling hook and a pushing cradle so that the force of pulling is offset by the pushing cradle and so all the force is exerted just on the crank arm area between the two portions of the tool. I could never get a good-enough fitting pipe so I use the Park two-way puller. The two-way puller can also be used with the vise/off-bike method.

You have a nice bike there and it's a tall frame, which is good for an adult rider. It looks to be pretty much all there, so it should be really nice once you are done.


----------

